# How Modi turned India into a CPEC loser.



## Kompromat

India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.


CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC. 


CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely. 


India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey. 


Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism. 


Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project. 


Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.


CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border. 

There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
43


----------



## Goenitz

if only we had stable situation and good relations.. a stable AFG, good india-Pak relations, good saudia-iran relations.. i also dream of haveing an under sea train network, in persian gulf.. (avg depth is very shallow between UAE and iran)
it would flourish tourism,easy transport of Hujjaj from AFG india, N.china and Pakistan, easy freight trnasport..and many more
its not abut modi though, congress went back from iran-pak-india gas line.. as royalty of 2 bill$ had to be given to pakistan (why india w'd invest in enemy's economy) .. india palnned to lay down pipe under sea.. which was a child's dream as it requires heavy maintaince

though its says 500 million$ royalties
Iran to India Natural Gas Pipeline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A lots opportunity for captain banya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## me_itsme

First time after Indira Gandhi an Indian PM shows spine and deals with Pakistan harshly then he is a terrorist, hindutva, bigot bla bla bla. Get a life. If Pakistan really wanted to have peace talks they would not have invited some third party baboons. Even if the peace talks went ahead Pakistan will not entertain India into CPEC. Even if Pakistan did, Pakistan could have gained a lot from India.So ultimately in this situation due to the ego problems of both countries, both of them have lost out on quite a big opportunity. Just blame Modi for everything haha  like Pakistan is always on the right. BTW if a Pakistani is saying India is in wrong hands, that is so much more assuring that whoever is handling India is doing something right and till now Modi has done a lot in various fields than the previous PMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Horus said:


> *India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey. *
> *Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.*




Yes, and now India is cut off from any land routes to Central Asia.

They are even trying to get a pipeline through China in order to access Russian reserves:

$30 Billion Oil Pipeline to Be Built from Russia to India through Northwest China | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Now that is desperation, running a vital pipeline through a country that you have a territorial dispute with.

China and Pakistan on the other hand have direct borders with Central Asia, which is often called the "geographic pivot of history" (the primary focus of the "Great Game"). And we already have numerous pipelines to Central Asia, such as the Turkmenistan-China gas pipeline and the Kazakhstan-China oil pipeline.

Not to mention that both China and Pakistan have tremendous Shale reserves (China alone has the number 1 largest reserves of Shale gas in the world, enough to last thousands of years). It will take more than a decade to properly harness such reserves, but after it is achieved, we can reach a much higher level of strategic freedom than we currently have. A new "Great Game" is afoot, and we have the benefit of direct land borders with Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
34


----------



## Who.Cares

Yunhi tou "(Most) Stupid Prime Minister" google search karnay per 1st number pey nahi ata.


----------



## Menace2Society

Pakistan has presented India with an olive branch for the last 5 years and requested to discuss all issues like civilized countries. India has had multiple opportunities to diffuse the tensions but they have declined.

Pakistan must turn its back on India for another century. They have had plenty of chances. An economically strong Pakistan will bust open India through its seams and this is now becoming inevitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Kompromat

Its because of people like you a lunatic like him got elected in the first place. He attacks Pakistan, we will make sure you have funerals in your homes.



me_itsme said:


> First time after Indira Gandhi an Indian PM shows spine and deals with Pakistan harshly then he is a terrorist, hindutva, bigot bla bla bla. Get a life. If Pakistan really wanted to have peace talks they would not have invited some third party baboons. Even if the peace talks went ahead Pakistan will not entertain India into CPEC. Even if Pakistan did, Pakistan could have gained a lot from India.So ultimately in this situation due to the ego problems of both countries, both of them have lost out on quite a big opportunity. Just blame Modi for everything haha  like Pakistan is always on the right. BTW if a Pakistani is saying India is in wrong hands, that is so much more assuring that whoever is handling India is doing something right and till now Modi has done a lot in various fields than the previous PMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
31


----------



## WishLivePak

About 6000mw will be added in next 5 years. 

Yet people still think present govt has failed. 

I bet whoever comes in 2018 election as winner will take credit for all completion planned in 2020, including the nuclear plants (just as PML has taken credit for work started in PPP era).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hurter

Ye to ban k rahega Insha-Allah. Jis ko chunnu munnu tang karhe hain wo karte rahenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## me_itsme

Horus said:


> Its because of people like you a lunatic like him got elected in the first place. He attacks Pakistan, we will make sure you have funerals in your homes.



Where did I talk about attack? I meant harshly in diplomacy not war or something. Indians will of course vote for someone who is better for India not someone better for Pakistan. If Pakistan really wanted peace she would not have invited third party. Again you can all call Modi names but right now he is way better than any of our previous PMs and he was the best option in the election. Any how your forum your rules, I was just stating facts. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Kompromat

None of that has any effect on Pakistan, we are not Bhutan. CPEC can bring billions of dollars of market to India. Think about 500 million bhookay nangay countrymen you have before thinking like a wannabe superpower, you never were, are or will be.




me_itsme said:


> Where did I talk about attack? I meant harshly in diplomacy not war or something. Indians will of course vote for someone who is better for India not someone better for Pakistan. If Pakistan really wanted peace she would not have invited third party. Again you can all call Modi names but right now he is way better than any of our previous PMs and he was the best option in the election. Any how your forum your rules, I was just stating facts. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## dev_moh

India is not even allowed to export to Afghanistan through Pakistan, And u are saying that Pakistan wants India to take part in CPEC.And above that you aready declared India loser. LOL.
It doesnt even makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Post Colonnial

may be India did not want to create dependencies with a country such as Pakistan until they give up on terrorism and associated blackmail. Why are you guys so desperate to drum up business for CPEC? enjoy it . As Mr.Abidi said China will build 18000 factories for you in Gawadar mega city, move aall manufacturing out of China to Gawadar megacity and ensure 80% global cash flow happens through Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## me_itsme

Horus said:


> None of that has any effect on Pakistan, we are not Bhutan. CPEC can bring billions of dollars of market to India. Think about 500 million bhookay nangay countrymen you have before thinking like a wannabe superpower, you never were, are or will be.



Why get all riled up? Why so worried about India?If it does not effect Pakistan why get panties in a twist? India right now is doing business with so many other countries as you can see. The 500 million will benefit from that. Again no one think like super power, but definitely a regional power. You guys need to stop talking about peace if you are nt really interested in it.



dev_moh said:


> India is not even allowed to export to Afghanistan through Pakistan, And u are saying that Pakistan wants India to take part in CPEC.And above that you aready declared India loser. LOL.
> It doesnt even makes sense.



Lol this lot will suicide bomb our @$$ given a chance and they apparently want us to do major business with them haha. funny indeed. Look at the people who thanked the posts. Any thing to insult Modi goes in this forum. Guess Modi is doing a brilliant job. I dint even like Modi before but seeing all the butt hurt, he is the best thing what happened to India in a long time :p

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

me_itsme said:


> *Look at the people who thanked the posts.*



Since I'm the only one so far who has thanked all of his posts on this thread, you must be talking about me? 



me_itsme said:


> Lol this lot will suicide bomb our @$$ given a chance and they apparently want us to do major business with them haha. funny indeed.



I am not in the method of understanding your train of logical propositions, my old friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## me_itsme

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Since I'm the only one so far who has thanked all of his posts on this thread, you must be talking about me?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in the method of understanding your train of logical propositions, my old friend.



Yes my friend I was referring to you. Pakistanis being anti Modi is not surprising, but a Chinese being one is very surprising since CCP and Modi have better relationship than our previous govt n all.

As for the second part, India and Pakistan has a lot of problems they hate us we hate them hence, the suggestion of Op saying we invest in their economy, do major business etc with them is funny because even if Pak govt allowed it their army will never allow it. And India investing a lot of money in Pakistan is just plain risky. We have been investing in Iran's and Afghanistan's economy though which is a better option for us at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dev_moh

me_itsme said:


> Lol this lot will suicide bomb our @$$ given a chance and they apparently want us to do major business with them haha. funny indeed. Look at the people who thanked the posts. Any thing to insult Modi goes in this forum. Guess Modi is doing a brilliant job. I dint even like Modi before but seeing all the butt hurt, he is the best thing what happened to India in a long time :p



Indeed. The truth is that Pakistan itself do not want any trade relation with India. Though trade will benefit both the nations, but government will not allow that because of anti-India sentiments. It will hurt them pollitically.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

me_itsme said:


> Yes my friend I was referring to you. Pakistanis being anti Modi is not surprising, but a Chinese being one is very surprising since CCP and Modi have better relationship than our previous govt n all.
> 
> As for the second part, India and Pakistan has a lot of problems they hate us we hate them hence, the suggestion of Op saying we invest in their economy, do major business etc with them is funny because even if Pak govt allowed it their army will never allow it. And India investing a lot of money in Pakistan is just plain risky. We have been investing in Iran's and Afghanistan's economy though which is a better option for us at the moment.



I don't hate anyone, not any country, and not any national leader such as Modi. 

This is geopolitics.

India is trying to bypass Pakistan by running pipelines through Northwest China, and even trying to run an "undersea" pipeline to Iran. Taking the long route to avoid Pakistan's sea zones.

By trying to bypass Pakistan you are taking routes that are extremely inefficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ito

CPEC is a part of Chinese plan of one belt - one road strategy. It benefits more to Chinese economy. CPEC has no benefit what so ever for India because India too is connected to Arabian sea.What will benefit India more is Pakistan opening its economy to Indian investment and its market to Indian companies, and also opening trade routes to Afghanistan. 

IPI and TAPI are not that important either...Iran is not that far away from India and ships can get oil and gas to India or even a under ocean pipeline is pretty viable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## me_itsme

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't hate anyone, not any country, and not any national leader such as Modi.
> 
> This is geopolitics.
> 
> India is trying to bypass Pakistan by running pipelines through Northwest China, and even trying to run an "undersea" pipeline to Iran. Taking the long route to avoid Pakistan's sea zones.
> 
> By trying to bypass Pakistan you are taking routes that are extremely inefficient.



I agree it is extremely inefficient. But we don't have an other option now, since Pakistan does not want peace or willing to put Kashmir aside for a while also last I heard they even backed out of the pipe line project. Better to have pipe line through China than Pakistan IMHO. India is ready to over look Kashmir issues and talk peace but Pakistanis are not, so we have no other go.


----------



## dev_moh

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't hate anyone, not any country, and not any national leader such as Modi.
> 
> This is geopolitics.
> 
> India is trying to bypass Pakistan by running pipelines through Northwest China, and even trying to run an "undersea" pipeline to Iran. Taking the long route to avoid Pakistan's sea zones.
> 
> By trying to bypass Pakistan you are taking routes that are extremely inefficient.



Its but obvious that India is taking inefficient routes and much expensive too (under sea pipeline). But that is the only solution. 
Firstly, because India doesnt want something like A pipeline through pakistan. We have fought 4 wars already. Nobody knows when the next one starts. so its obvious India wont take chances.

And secondly, lets suppouse India did agreed for pipelines and all. But then pakistan itself will not allow India. Even if the govt of Pakistan wanted to open up trade with India, it will not do so beacuse of the internal political reasons and the Pakistan army.
and examples are already there, Pakistan dont allow India to export to Afganistan though its land routes, and then there is MFN status issue.
So, saying that India is losing because it is not participating in CPEC is not right factually. As there Is no Option for India to participate in CPEC.


----------



## my2cents

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't hate anyone, not any country, and not any national leader such as Modi.
> 
> This is geopolitics.
> 
> India is trying to bypass Pakistan by running pipelines through Northwest China, and even trying to run an "undersea" pipeline to Iran. Taking the long route to avoid Pakistan's sea zones.
> 
> By trying to bypass Pakistan you are taking routes that are extremely inefficient.



Maybe China Bank can finance IPI and also TAPI projects. If China is involved in this then it will ensure that Pakistan will not sabotage these projects during the time of war.


----------



## I.R.A

Horus said:


> however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by *Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both* to see this in the greater interest of India



He is neither stupid nor ignorant, it is just that he is now in a position to fulfill a dream that he was made to believe since his childhood. Congress did a very good job with presenting a false image of India and its society, but I pray this man stays alive enough to shatter that image and real Indian image is shown to world.

For CPEC Pakistan should totally ignore India, just monitor their sabotage activities and reply proactively, we have nothing to loose by Indian non participation, its always the haters who are the losers in the end, that is what Modi is working on for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ito

me_itsme said:


> I agree it is extremely inefficient. But we don't have an other option now, since Pakistan does not want peace or willing to put Kashmir aside for a while also last I heard they even backed out of the pipe line project. Better to have pipe line through China than Pakistan IMHO. India is ready to over look Kashmir issues and talk peace but Pakistanis are not, so we have no other go.



One of the plans of Chinese was to include India in one way or other in CPEC. CPEC is a part of larger plan of one belt and one road policy with China as the hub and other countries around it as spokes. India was not interested in one belt and one road policy, and I will be surprised if India will be interested in CPEC.

IPI and TAPI, although not essential, have more benefits for India than CPEC. Pakistan will not allow India any transit to Afghanistan. The better strategy is expand our network into East Asia and make Chahbar India's hub to energy rich Iran and Central Asia.


----------



## Bang Galore

Chinese-Dragon said:


> By trying to bypass Pakistan you are taking routes that are extremely inefficient.



That would be because there is no real choice. Pakistan is not a viable choice. Pipelines in any case are not absolutely necessary on any urgent basis. Not at this oil price.

India's objection to CEPC is both about alignment & China own position on any Indian activity in the S.China sea. China says that the area is disputed & therefore it is not correct for India to get involved, India uses the same point for this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## kasper95

Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732


Its a well drafted post ,wish I could do the same.
The crux of the post are 1)Trade and 2)Route 
Regarding trade this is the stated position of Pakistan.

During a meeting organised by Federation of Indian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FICCI), Pakistan High Commissioner Abdul Basit said that even though Pakistan had been given the status of MFN by India in 1996, it was not very helpful for the country as the balance of trade remained greatly inclined in favour of India.

“Giving India the MFN status would have further sharpened the imbalance in favour of India,” Basit said

And regarding the second point which is land route or connectivity.
Refusing to sign a motor vehicle agreement and to open up the road link for India and Afghanistan, Pakistan has asked India to carry out trade via the Karachi port .

Afghan President Ashraf Ghani told the Pakistani leadership that if they do not open up the road to India, they will deny Pakistan access to Central Asia.

If one looks it from a Indian point of view ,we have not lost anything because all these where tried before and we have not achieved anything in the past. 

Yes when economies of two countries integrate, the trust increases and disputes comedown.and that has always been India's stand ,but its Pakistan's stand of revolving the disputes and then trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Bang Galore said:


> That would be because there is no real choice. Pakistan is not a viable choice. Pipelines in any case are not absolutely necessary on any urgent basis. Not at this oil price.
> 
> India's object to CEPC is both about alignment & China own position to any Indian activity in the S.China sea. China says that the are is disputed & therefore it is not correct for India to get involved, India uses the same point for this project.


There are many projects that are concieved some materialize some don't. Pakistan keeps coming back with something of other that gives them feeling that they have hit jackpot. Most of this jackpots are someone else's projects. I see them as a country that does not believe in hard work. About what India will do is for us to see, there are always options available and game is not lost as it is been made out to be. Also, I have high confidence on self goal by Pakistan.


----------



## Fracker

me_itsme said:


> Where did I talk about attack? I meant harshly in diplomacy not war or something. Indians will of course vote for someone who is better for India not someone better for Pakistan. If Pakistan really wanted peace she would not have invited third party. Again you can all call Modi names but right now he is way better than any of our previous PMs and he was the best option in the election. Any how your forum your rules, I was just stating facts. Enjoy.



Wake up baby. Pakistani PM first went to India for peace. Pakistani PM went to modi for celebration. Pakistan had tried so many dialogues to defuse issue. But India and India both are truely something. When Pakistan try to have peace with India they were paying TTP, BLA, mqm to destabilise Pakistan. When Pakistani PM went for peace, your country started to make up yourself a super power of the region. 

Now today whole India is talking about war, short term war. Stop your dilution. You Indian give vote on anti Pakistan stand. Start jumping to give beneficial reply to Pakistan . the question which Pakistan never ask . 

You reap what you crop. 

Also tell your nation, no body can stop CPEC. No boarder firing, no shirt term war. We will make it happen. Whole Pakistan is behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ryuzaki

Delhi Mumbai Industrial corridor is much more important than this CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Fracker said:


> Wake up baby. Pakistani PM first went to India for peace. Pakistani PM went to modi for celebration. Pakistan had tried so many dialogues to defuse issue. But India and India both are truely something. When Pakistan try to have peace with India they were paying TTP, BLA, mqm to destabilise Pakistan. When Pakistani PM went for peace, your country started to make up yourself a super power of the region.



Half a story. NS didn't just come to India on his own, Modi reached out to him with an invitation. Didn't let the leT attack in Herat where the intention was to kill Indian diplomats coinciding with Modi's swearing in stop him from going ahead with the meeting. He even agreed to FS talks which had not taken place for nearly 3 years.

Pakistanis love to play up NS's supposed outreach, Modi's was even bigger when you consider the hardline position on terror taken by him before.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## KingMamba

me_itsme said:


> I agree it is extremely inefficient. But we don't have an other option now, since Pakistan does not want peace or willing to put Kashmir aside for a while also last I heard they even backed out of the pipe line project. Better to have pipe line through China than Pakistan IMHO. India is ready to over look Kashmir issues and talk peace but Pakistanis are not, so we have no other go.



There can be no peace without talking about kashmir, you must be a low iq retard for even trying to pretend that the cause of all wars can be set aside when talking about peace. Kashmir will always remain the elephant in the room in any such scenario and India's unwillingness to address the obvious makes it clear it is her and not Pakistan that is an impediment to peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Bang Galore said:


> That would be because there is no real choice. Pakistan is not a viable choice. Pipelines in any case are not absolutely necessary on any urgent basis. Not at this oil price.
> 
> India's objection to CEPC is both about alignment & China own position on any Indian activity in the S.China sea. China says that the area is disputed & therefore it is not correct for India to get involved, India uses the same point for this project.



I really don't know why you guys take CPEC as some sort of attack on India itself.

We simply took the most efficient route. In fact, the only land route.

This is not aimed at India, we have MUCH bigger plans in mind. We are linking up the entire Eurasian heartland with the New Silk Road, we are building up an alternate international system with institutions like the AIIB and the SCO. This is one part of a very big chain.

OK I get that India and Pakistan don't get along. Just a few days ago there was a mass of indiscriminate artillery fire, that killed scores of civilians on both sides. This is not news, it happens all the time. A while back, there was news of soldiers being beheaded and their bodies mutilated on those same borders. The bloodshed is a constant.

Trade between India and Pakistan is nearly non-existent for two countries with such a long border. Much of the economic activity is due to smuggling, which leads to problems (drug problems in Punjab and all that).

Now look at China and Japan. Everyone knows what happened in WW2, it was the bloodiest conflict in all of human history. Or look at Britain and Germany.

Now... when was the last time there was any cross-border bloodshed between China and Japan, or Britain and Germany? In fact they are all now each others largest trading partners. The exact opposite of the India-Pakistan scenario, in which there is little trade, and a vast amount of cross-border bloodshed on a weekly basis. (Not to forget that fact that the India-Pakistan border is the most likely place for nuclear war in the whole world).

We have big plans... and they are all to do with increasing China's economic connectivity with the world. It's not a conspiracy against India, it never was.

But of course, if you are always looking for an enemy, you are bound to find one. It's happened before and can surely happen again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

KingMamba said:


> There can be no peace without talking about kashmir, you must be a low iq retard for even trying to pretend that the cause of all wars can be set aside when talking about peace. Kashmir will always remain the elephant in the room in any such scenario and India's unwillingness to address the obvious makes it clear it is her and not Pakistan that is an impediment to peace.



That's a lot of hot air. India has insisted on terror being front & center & has made it clear that it will not discuss Kashmir with the terror taps open. *Pakistan agreed to NSA talks on terror* in Ufa, all but the most cussed would admit it. Terror in Kashmir too would have been under discussion but for an discussion on the political problem of Kashmir, it had to be a different interlocutor than the Indian NSA. The Indian NSA has no remit to get into those subjects, unlike the Pakistani NSA who is also de facto foreign minister, adviser ...etc. Pakistan signed up the Ufa statement, decided to do course correction after receiving flak. Why do you think India should oblige?



Chinese-Dragon said:


> I really don't know why you guys take CPEC as some sort of attack on India itself.
> 
> We simply took the most efficient route. In fact, the only land route..



No one thinks it is any kind of attack, you are poorly informed. The CEPC goes through the disputed territory of Kashmir, by China's own logic on issues in the S.China sea, that should be a no-go area. India threw the Chinese argument back in its face, that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Bang Galore said:


> No one thinks it is any kind of attack, you are poorly informed. The CEPC goes through the disputed territory of Kashmir, by China's own logic on issues in the S.China sea, that should be a no-go area. India threw the Chinese argument back in its face, that's all.



Yeah right. 

You guys are looking for enemies, same as before:

It wasn't China, but Nehru who declared 1962 war - The Times of India

And I noticed that you conveniently forgot to reply to the rest of my post.

Our goal is to increase economic connectivity, even with our "historical enemies". India on the other hand prefers the exact opposite approach. More bloodshed, less trade.

It's a very poor mentality, and the reason why the India-Pakistan border is the number 1 flashpoint for a nuclear war in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chhota bheem

KingMamba said:


> There can be no peace without talking about kashmir, you must be a low iq retard for even trying to pretend that the cause of all wars can be set aside when talking about peace. Kashmir will always remain the elephant in the room in any such scenario and India's unwillingness to address the obvious makes it clear it is her and not Pakistan that is an impediment to peace.



@Horus this is what your countrymen belive.even they dont belive in what you said.sorry mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> You guys are looking for enemies, same as before:
> 
> It wasn't China, but Nehru who declared 1962 war - The Times of India
> 
> And I noticed that you conveniently forgot to reply to the rest of my post.
> 
> Our goal is to increase economic connectivity, even with our "historical enemies". India on the other hand prefers the exact opposite approach. More bloodshed, less trade.




The rest of your earlier post as well as this post are not relevant to why India objected. My point was the reason of India's opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chhota bheem

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> You guys are looking for enemies, same as before:
> 
> It wasn't China, but Nehru who declared 1962 war - The Times of India
> 
> And I noticed that you conveniently forgot to reply to the rest of my post.
> 
> Our goal is to increase economic connectivity, even with our "historical enemies". India on the other hand prefers the exact opposite approach. More bloodshed, less trade.
> 
> It's a very poor mentality, and the reason why the India-Pakistan border is the number 1 flashpoint for a nuclear war in the world.


again i ask the same thing,do you use templates,stop repeating the samething again and again,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Bang Galore said:


> The rest of your earlier post as well as this post are not relevant to why India objected. My point was the reason of India's opposition.





ito said:


> One of the plans of Chinese was to include India in one way or other in CPEC. CPEC is a part of larger plan of one belt and one road policy with China as the hub and other countries around it as spokes. India was not interested in one belt and one road policy, and I will be surprised if India will be interested in CPEC.



See this is my point.

China's goal now is to increase economic connectivity in the region. Everyone knows the history of bloodshed between China and Japan (WW2 being the bloodiest conflict in human history), yet today they are our largest trading partner in Asia. *And there is ZERO cross border bloodshed between us.* Same as Germany and Britain, who had a similar history of bloodshed. Today there is zero cross-border bloodshed and an overwhelming amount of trade.

India on the other hand, rejects economic connectivity with Pakistan (and regularly fires masses of artillery shells, killing scores of civilians last week alone), rejects CPEC, rejects the One Road One Belt initiative, rejects China's initiatives to increase economic connectivity in Asia, etc.

I don't know, will you be finally happy when there is a nuclear war between India and Pakistan? Is that what you are aiming for?

@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Chinese-Dragon said:


> See this is my point.
> 
> China's goal now is to increase economic connectivity in the region. Everyone knows the history of bloodshed between China and Japan (WW2 being the bloodiest conflict in human history), yet today they are our largest trading partner in Asia. *And there is ZERO cross border bloodshed between us.* Same as Germany and Britain, who had a similar history of bloodshed. Today there is zero cross-border bloodshed and an overwhelming amount of trade.
> 
> India on the other hand, rejects economic connectivity with Pakistan (and regularly fires masses of artillery shells, killing scores of civilians last week alone), rejects CPEC, rejects the One Road One Belt initiative, rejects China's initiatives to increase economic connectivity in Asia, etc.
> 
> I don't know, will you be finally happy when there is a nuclear war between India and Pakistan? Is that what you are aiming for?



Irrelevant point. China objects to India's involvement with Vietnam on the basis that the S. China sea is disputed, the same logic applies to the Pakistani part of Kashmir where CEPC is supposed to go through.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Bang Galore said:


> Irrelevant point. China objects to India's involvement with Vietnam on the basis that the S. China sea is disputed, the same logic applies to the Pakistani part of Kashmir where CEPC is supposed to go through.



My point is 100% relevant to the thread, have you read the OP?

I don't know why you are talking about the South China Sea.

This is about India rejecting connectivity, to Pakistan, to CPEC (and to the larger One Belt One Road initiative). Choosing less trade and more bloodshed, while China-Japan and Germany-Britain have chosen more trade and zero bloodshed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Chinese-Dragon said:


> My point is 100% relevant to the thread, have you read the OP?
> 
> I don't know why you are talking about the South China Sea.
> 
> This is about India rejecting connectivity, to Pakistan, to CPEC (and to the larger One Belt One Road initiative).




Nope. This is about the reason for India's objection. The S. China sea position is important both to understand India's position & China's hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indianBong

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Everyone knows the history of bloodshed between China and Japan (WW2 being the bloodiest conflict in human history), yet today they are our largest trading partner in Asia. *And there is ZERO cross border bloodshed between us*



sir, what would you have done if post ww2 japan would have attacked your country 4times... or supported uyghurs with arms and money?????



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Choosing less trade and more bloodshed, while China-Japan and Germany-Britain have chosen more trade and zero bloodshed


sir please read history a bit before comparing these countries..... did germany attack britain or japan attck china post ww2???? if india joins CPEC then it will mean india accepts GB as part of pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

Bang Galore said:


> Half a story. NS didn't just come to India on his own, Modi reached out to him with an invitation. Didn't let the leT attack in Herat where the intention was to kill Indian diplomats coinciding with Modi's swearing in stop him from going ahead with the meeting. He even agreed to FS talks which had not taken place for nearly 3 years.
> 
> Pakistanis love to play up NS's supposed outreach, Modi's was even bigger when you consider the hardline position on terror taken by him before.


Yeah right. NS came since modi even after how you exPM treated him once he came before neither PM came back when our PM invited.

You guys has superiority complex, and soon that will take you down.

Herat bomb was not done by Pakistan. If someone was stopping then it was us. All FS talks decided in India yet many time our side try to go but each time your side were putting some conditions. Again superior conflict. 

Ohh come on,whh you defending... You Indians vote for anti-Pakistan stand. Where it happens in Pakistan.

And why I even bother to talk to you Indians.. Stupid of me..


----------



## Menace2Society

In an ideal world India would welcome economic activity in the region and offer to join in. Discuss transit routes through Pakistan for access to other markets. Be a willing partner in the region. Pakistan would no doubt reciprocate ten fold.

But sadly in India where a prominent intellectual like Swamy spitting pure venom, vitriolic horrible things against Pakistan on national TV.

Its a damn shame, thats what it is. There are good Indians, but the ones with bad intentions are more in numbers and their regional foreign policy is not win win at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Menace2Society said:


> In an ideal world India would welcome economic activity in the region and offer to join in. Discuss transit routes through Pakistan for access to other markets. Be a willing partner in the region. Pakistan would no doubt reciprocate ten fold.
> 
> But sadly in India where a prominent intellectual like Swamy spitting pure venom, vitriolic horrible things against Pakistan on national TV.
> 
> Its a damn shame, thats what it is. There are good Indians, but the ones with bad intentions are more in numbers and their regional foreign policy is not win win at all.



Err... you are the ones who insist that nothing else until Kashmir is resolved. So why all this wailing?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

India investing in Pakistan to create interdependence? Why on earth would we want to be dependent on Pakistan? Only Horus can come up with such delusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

Fracker said:


> Yeah right. NS came since modi even after how you exPM treated him once he came before neither PM came back when our PM invited.



Modi is not Manmohan Singh. Modi has accepted an invitation to visit Pakistan for the SAARC summit.


> You guys has superiority complex, and soon that will take you down.



That's your opinion, one we don't share.



> Herat bomb was not done by Pakistan. If someone was stopping then it was us.



It was an attack by the LeT. No one in India is in any doubt of how that works.



> All FS talks decided in India yet many time our side try to go but each time your side were putting some conditions. Again superior conflict.



Poor knowledge. Talks with Pakistan were put on a backburner after an Indian soldier was beheaded & before that because of the attacks of 26/11. Nothing to do with Modi.



> Ohh come on,whh you defending... You Indians vote for anti-Pakistan stand. Where it happens in Pakistan.



Don't flatter yourselves. No one votes because of anyone's stand on Pakistan. We have other things we want.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

me_itsme said:


> Where did I talk about attack? I meant harshly in diplomacy not war or something. Indians will of course vote for someone who is better for India not someone better for Pakistan. If Pakistan really wanted peace she would not have invited third party. Again you can all call Modi names but right now he is way better than any of our previous PMs and he was the best option in the election. Any how your forum your rules, I was just stating facts. Enjoy.


its like somewhere stuck in your brain that Pak invited third Party ... it was Nehru who went to UN... we are just following up... india is not intrested in Peace or other wise if she feels she is stronger then would have become take steps ahead instead shelling on civilian population in Pakistan...


----------



## Beta-Fighter

Sheikh Rauf said:


> its like somewhere stuck in your brain that Pak invited third Party ... it was Nehru who went to UN... we are just following up... india is not intrested in Peace or other wise if she feels she is stronger then would have become take steps ahead instead shelling on civilian population in Pakistan...


Why do not PAK allowed Camera / vids and jurno to visit LOC.


----------



## SpArK

The CPEC pictorial which is presented in the opening post has small description of some wind power, thermal power coal or possibly nuclear power plants and a hospital which I *assume all to be gifted to be free to Pakistan* from the best friend China and also a highway to be build to a port.

Dunno what is beneficial for India from a thermal or wind power plant or a China -Pakistan hospital...

If we want power we should simply build it.

And connectivity with Arabian sea through a highway which will be build in future for free by China, we will pass.

And connectivity with Central asia through the peaceful terrain through pakistan, no thanks.

Just get the goodies and freebees and stop thinking how India become loser to the Multi Bumber Mega project.

Horus, please grow up, its high time.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Beta-Fighter said:


> Why do not PAK allowed Camera / vids and jurno to visit LOC.


 
when you have all that facility then why dont you presented to UN that look Pak is attacking us... why you want Pakistan to invested to install everything which you are doing for us..
Plus Pak already requested to UN peace observer to visit sites multiple times.. dont worry we know what to do... we are just not indian who attack on civilian.


----------



## Viny

IS CPEC running away anywhere?
Is it completed? Is there any limitation on who can participate or take benefit from it?

Why so much of ho halla ?
India can use any trade routes that it likes, CPEC is not completed as of now and as an when there is some normalization in relations with Pakistan, India can ultize the CPEC network. Until then we are already building Gwadar.
Since CPEC is the biggest and possibly the only project which Pakistan thinks will change its future hence they feel so much proud about it and feel that there is nothing bigger or more beneficiary then CPEC in entire world. But for India we are having many projects which are much bigger then CPEC and thus are more focused on putting our resources there.


----------



## iPhone

For a joint india pakistan venture to happen -with other neighboring countries involved also- we would have to totally revamp our thinking and emotions, both India and Pakistan.

We get this a lot that we are a emotional lot. It's ok to be emotional. We are human after all and expressing emotions is a human triat. But what matters is how we express our emotions to the benefit of not just our nations but the regions also.

Look at Europe for instance. Those countries fought two world wars against each other. Germany had a fascist regime. France and England Never got along. But look where they are post ww2. They put aside their differences, petty squabbling And were able to develop their region.

I wish, at some point not just india and pakistan but afghanistan, iran, Bangladesh, Srilanka, all of us we could truly come together and help and learn from each other develop this part of asia. It would truly be a life changer, in great position way, for the people of s.asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

First of all, congratulations for a post that has more than one line.

Secondly, what the fcuk is a CPEC loser?



Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e *an upgraded railway freight system *etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.



Have you heard of Delhi Mumbai Freight Corridor & the associated Industrial Corridor which will be commissioned much before CPEC ?

As a Mod, you should do some research of your own before opening a thread such as this! If you had done some research, you would have saved yourself some effort and could have just settled for your one-liners.

Delhi-Mumbai corridor runs almost parallel to your own corridor. It is also built with *high capacity rail freight infrastructure* with funding from Japan as opposed to 2 lane road infrastructure that you are only beginning to build.



Horus said:


> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.



Like I said, India has been building a freight corridor for the last 10 years, that will ultimately link Ludhiana to Gujarat & Mumbai! Not only is it the direct route, but it is also the fastest. So thanks, but no thanks!



Horus said:


> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.



FYI, Pakistan already rejected simple trade access to Afghanistan but you think it will have a change of heart once this corridor is complete? What kind of logic is this?

If you forgot, we not only share a much longer border with China, but we also do trade along some of those border outposts already!



Horus said:


> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.



Why didn't you guys invest in Delhi Mumbai Corridor? It started much before you even conceived this corridor!



Horus said:


> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.



If India was seriously interested in buying coal, it didn't need to wait for CPEC corridor. Besides, everybody is moving away from even the normally clean coal.

What you have in Thar is really substandard coal, which is exactly why it hasn't been mined so far.



Horus said:


> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.



This is what I call unadulterated BS!

So who is stopping this trade now? Remember, who backtracked from giving India the MFN status?

The fact is, you guys prioritized Kashmir over trade. And ended up losing a market of 1.2 Billion people who would have liked to buy many of your products due to similarity in food/clothing.

India is actually building at least 6 corridors that are higher in capacity (due to use of dedicated Electric rail infrastructure), bigger in size, larger in impact than this one corridor. You should read sometimes.

Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But when it comes to CPEC, India will continue to voice her opposition to the part of corridor that passes through disputed territories of J & K - the part that you guys call GB! So no change in that stance.

If China wants to ignore and go ahead with building infrastructure in GB, India will consider it legitimate to venture into China's disputed seas and elsewhere. It is as simple as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shot-Caller

Lets not ruin it by bringing India in. We have other countries showing interest and we can do without India. Lets stop thinking about India for sometime and focus on what we have coming in the future for ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

total agree that lets not infest this..its their lose let them figured out what they losing.... some of them even talking about local corridor and we talking about international thing... involve with centeral middle east russia china and some indians here comparing with delhi mumbai corridore .. i was like wow... its better to stay away from them


----------



## mr42O

me_itsme said:


> Where did I talk about attack? I meant harshly in diplomacy not war or something. Indians will of course vote for someone who is better for India not someone better for Pakistan. If Pakistan really wanted peace she would not have invited third party. Again you can all call Modi names but right now he is way better than any of our previous PMs and he was the best option in the election. Any how your forum your rules, I was just stating facts. Enjoy.



So there is no one better than BUTCHER OF GUJRAT


----------



## third eye

Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732




All this assuming of course that India would like to put its money into a endemically unstable nation which keeps changing bedfellows and is run by religious bigots who shall never get over their persecution complex.

Not to mention investing in a project that goes through disputed territory would be a tacit approval of the Pak ceding areas to a third party ? Not adequate ROI.

No. India is not interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi follower

Lol,.. Horus was to eager to come ip with bullshit. Please read the latest news

INSTC draft approval: Big step forward on India-Iran-Russia corridor - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homagnibhatt

Chinese-Dragon said:


> My point is 100% relevant to the thread, have you read the OP?
> 
> I don't know why you are talking about the South China Sea.
> 
> This is about India rejecting connectivity, to Pakistan, to CPEC (and to the larger One Belt One Road initiative). Choosing less trade and more bloodshed, while China-Japan and Germany-Britain have chosen more trade and zero bloodshed.




CPEC asses through disputed territory (Azad Kashmir) that has been the cause of multiple wars. If CPEC passes directly to Pakistan bypassing Azad Kashmir, India will have no objection.



homagnibhatt said:


> CPEC asses through disputed territory (***) that has been the cause of multiple wars. If CPEC passes directly to Pakistan bypassing ***, India will have no objection.



I see PDF is censoring even though I have not used any abusive language. Dear PDF, no point in sticking around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Nice post...But irrepective of Modi or Manmohan, Indian foreign policy would have been same with Pakistan...Modi is simply vocal about Pakistan unlike other Gov which does it with Pakistan silently...Contrary to belief, i beleive Modi has the capacity and authority to take some drastic positive change in foreign policy wrt Pakistan is possible...



Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732




Come on..do not just cherry pick Modi alone just because, you do not like strong Hindu people...Even without Modi, Indian foreign policy would have been same...You have to understand that like in Pakistan, Indian centric foreign policy is


Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Horus said:


> Its because of people like you a lunatic like him got elected in the first place. He attacks Pakistan, we will make sure you have funerals in your homes.


douse those first which are currently burning in ur own home !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Horus said:


> None of that has any effect on Pakistan, we are not Bhutan. CPEC can bring billions of dollars of market to India. Think about 500 million bhookay nangay countrymen you have before thinking like a wannabe superpower, you never were, are or will be.



And again....after reading your posts, i was just thinking..is this post is from moderator of this forum????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Lol , what a hyperbolic hyperventilating OP. He missed why IRAN-PAK-INDIA pipeline was aborted. 

And anyway we will access Central Asia but via Iran and Afghanistan. 

From when did he became proponent of India-Pakistan interdependence. Anyway India won't like to depend on Pakistan for anything. It would always be other way around. We won't give you pressure points. 

And who is blaming Modi for investing in terrorism ??  Where Osama and Omar were hiding or UN banned terrorist who holds rallies ?? It' Pakistan who is being asked to go after Haqqani network not India.

And why will Pakistan want to trade with India ?? When they have denied India MFN status all these years. We are happy to trade via UAE. 

India have done well without Pakistani coal all these years. They themselves has one of the largest Coal reserves of world.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yes, and now India is cut off from any land routes to Central Asia.
> 
> They are even trying to get a pipeline through China in order to access Russian reserves:
> 
> $30 Billion Oil Pipeline to Be Built from Russia to India through Northwest China | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
> 
> Now that is desperation, running a vital pipeline through a country that you have a territorial dispute with.
> 
> China and Pakistan on the other hand have direct borders with Central Asia, which is often called the "geographic pivot of history" (the primary focus of the "Great Game"). And we already have numerous pipelines to Central Asia, such as the Turkmenistan-China gas pipeline and the Kazakhstan-China oil pipeline.
> 
> Not to mention that both China and Pakistan have tremendous Shale reserves (China alone has the number 1 largest reserves of Shale gas in the world, enough to last thousands of years). It will take more than a decade to properly harness such reserves, but after it is achieved, we can reach a much higher level of strategic freedom than we currently have. A new "Great Game" is afoot, and we have the benefit of direct land borders with Central Asia.


The problem in shale oil case is that only americans have technology which can extract it, (if my knowledge is correct)

Thats why i asked u last that is there research or work being done in China to develop such a technology?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Horus said:


> Its because of people like you a lunatic like him got elected in the first place. He attacks Pakistan, *we will make sure you have funerals in your homes.*



@WebMaster @nair @Oscar @MilSpec @SpArK any negative ratings for that ??

And anyway the day China attacks our offshore installations in Vietnam they can kiss CPEC goodbye. Come what may come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed Naseem97

To fail at something is making a mistake and not learning any thing from it i.e Pakistan and India relations. i don't know why but its a fact, is it or...........................................
will we learn today for tomorrow or still we are illiterate let see.................................


----------



## Star Wars

forget CPEC, it was never going to help India . We are busy with $90Billion DMIC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Pakistan doesn't provide MFN status and land routes to Afghanistan to India and you talk about India joining CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_patriot

SURYA-1 said:


> Lol , what a hyperbolic hyperventilating OP. He missed why IRAN-PAK-INDIA pipeline was aborted.
> 
> And anyway we will access Central Asia but via Iran and Afghanistan.
> 
> From when did he became proponent of India-Pakistan interdependence. Anyway India won't like to depend on Pakistan for anything. It would always be other way around. We won't give you pressure points.
> 
> And who is blaming Modi for investing in terrorism ??  Where Osama and Omar were hiding or UN banned terrorist who holds rallies ?? It' Pakistan who is being asked to go after Haqqani network not India.
> 
> And why will Pakistan want to trade with India ?? When they have denied India MFN status all these years. We are happy to trade via UAE.
> 
> India have done well without Pakistani coal all these years. They themselves has one of the largest Coal reserves of world.


you have a border with neither Iran nor Afghanistan and you are talking about accessing CARs through them, is this the geography you have been taught....the sea route is not a viable option if you had that in mind


----------



## mpk1988

Yes, because that's exactly why Pak and China are pushing for CPEC.. To help India and give them unfettered access to Central Asia. What a joke of a write up!!! 

I mean.. What were you thinking??? CPEC is for China-Pak economic co-operation. Be happy with that. Why drag us in there?

Central Asia is over hyped. In any case, routes through Iran and Afghanistan will be enough although the initial investment would be high.

Finally, Since China and Pak have no qualms in building through Pak Occupied Kashmir, it gives us much needed access via precedent to explore SCS and a great point to highlight internationally.


----------



## SURYA-1

Khan_patriot said:


> you have a border with neither Iran nor Afghanistan and you are talking about accessing CARs through them, is this the geography you have been taught....the sea route is not a viable option if you had that in mind






Sea route is cheapest mode of transportation. I guess they don't teach you that in your school.  

And Chabahar is only meant for that purpose.


And yes as per India's claim she has direct land contact with Afghanistan which will disect your CPEC. Yes I know that's disputed that's why India is asking China to back away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Menace2Society said:


> Pakistan must turn its back on India for another century. They have had plenty of chances. An economically strong Pakistan will bust open India through its seams and this is now becoming inevitable.




You had your chance pre 90s when India was a near isolationist, socialist shithole, and your country was actually ahead economically, what are you going to in the next 50 years? When India continues to open up? Get real.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

mpk1988 said:


> Yes, because that's exactly why Pak and China are pushing for CPEC.. To help India and give them unfettered access to Central Asia. What a joke of a write up!!!
> 
> I mean.. What were you thinking??? CPEC is for China-Pak economic co-operation. Be happy with that. Why drag us in there?
> 
> Central Asia is over hyped. In any case, routes through Iran and Afghanistan will be enough although the initial investment would be high.
> 
> Finally, Since China and Pak have no qualms in building through Pak Occupied Kashmir, it gives us much needed access via precedent to explore SCS and a great point to highlight internationally.



He just hates Modi like all Pakistanies but at same time happens to be admin of this forum . Not much to read into it.His hate towards Modi is incurable , live with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SURYA-1 said:


> any negative ratings for that ??



Uhh you know Horus is the site Administrator, right?

Even @Syama Ayas won't complain about it. 

Interesting to note that no Indian member has yet managed to argue against any of the points made in the OP.



mpk1988 said:


> Central Asia is over hyped. In any case, routes through Iran and Afghanistan will be enough although the initial investment would be high.



Central Asia is overrated? 

Do you know Central Asia is called the "geostrategic pivot of history"? And was the main focus of the "Great Game"?

Why do you think we set up the SCO, which India was so desperate to join? It's all about Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

Water Car Engineer said:


> and your country was actually ahead economically




That's news for me. Can you tell me exact sizes of India and Pakistani GDP in those times ??



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Uhh you know Horus is the site Administrator, right?
> 
> Even @Syama Ayas won't complain about it.




I guess I didn't tagg you.
Oh !! But the stealth troll had to make his presence felt anyway.  Get a life !!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> You had your chance pre 90s when India was a near isolationist, socialist shithole, and your country was actually ahead economically, what are you going to in the next 50 years? When India continues to open up? Get real.




Not only this, but India has it's own industiral corridors to worry about.
















And all the smart cities to go along with it.

Know all 100 upcoming smart cities of India | India TV News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SURYA-1 said:


> I guess I didn't tagg you.
> Oh !! But the stealth troll had to make his presence felt anyway.  Get a life !!



Learn some manners before you insult your hosts, such as Horus, since this is his forum. 

I love the desperation of you guys, you can't figure out any way to argue against him, so you just end up crying.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

SURYA-1 said:


> That's news for me. Can you tell me exact sizes of India and Pakistani GDP in those times ??



Dont have a graph, but because of the Nehruvian license raj, India basically self crippled itself for majority of it's existence. Pakistan on the other hand was faring better, if I remember correctly.

India was averaging only 3-4% from 50s to 80s annually.


----------



## SURYA-1

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Interesting to note that no Indian member has yet managed to argue against any of the points made in the OP.




I can see you were too busy in pom poming Horus. But why don't you try to go threw the thread again and point out which post on first four pages were not arguing against his points ??Even my first post on this thread was rebutting his assumptions. Thread has already run it's course . Now go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SURYA-1 said:


> I can see you were too busy in pom poming Horus. But why don't you try to go threw the thread again and point out which post on first four pages were not arguing against his points ??Even my first post on this thread was rebutting his assumptions. Thread has already run it's course . Now go troll somewhere else.





None of you even came close to contesting a single point he made. All I hear is crying. 

Now try again. And try to use at least an infinitesimal amount of brain power this time.


----------



## KingMamba

Bang Galore said:


> That's a lot of hot air. India has insisted on terror being front & center & has made it clear that it will not discuss Kashmir with the terror taps open. *Pakistan agreed to NSA talks on terror* in Ufa, all but the most cussed would admit it. Terror in Kashmir too would have been under discussion but for an discussion on the political problem of Kashmir, it had to be a different interlocutor than the Indian NSA. The Indian NSA has no remit to get into those subjects, unlike the Pakistani NSA who is also de facto foreign minister, adviser ...etc. Pakistan signed up the Ufa statement, decided to do course correction after receiving flak. Why do you think India should oblige?
> 
> 
> 
> No one thinks it is any kind of attack, you are poorly informed. The CEPC goes through the disputed territory of Kashmir, by China's own logic on issues in the S.China sea, that should be a no-go area. India threw the Chinese argument back in its face, that's all.



The terror groups themselves chiefly exist because of the Kashmir issue, again the elephant in the room remains.


----------



## SURYA-1

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Learn some manners before you insult your hosts, such as Horus, since this is his forum.
> 
> I love the desperation of you guys, you can't figure out any way to argue against him, so you just end up crying.



Sorry it' just one of forum from many forums available. Unlike you here we don't come to accept some virtual lordship of Admin.  

 We have blown craters in his arguments. Go threw thread you will find many of them.



Water Car Engineer said:


> Dont have a graph, but because of the Nehruvian license raj, India basically self crippled itself for majority of it's existence. Pakistan on the other hand was faring better, if I remember correctly.
> 
> India was averaging only 3-4% from 50s to 80s annually.




Any crude figures you may remember would do .


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Umair Nawaz said:


> The problem in shale oil case is that only americans have technology which can extract it, (if my knowledge is correct)
> 
> Thats why i asked u last that is there research or work being done in China to develop such a technology?



China does output Shale, just not in the required quantities. We are the largest energy consumer on the planet, we need to increase our output massively in order to meet domestic demand.

China and Argentina lead shale development outside North America in 2015 - Today in Energy - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)

Optimistically it will take 1-2 decades before we can output Shale in the "required quantities" to satisfy our domestic demand.

But we have the largest Shale reserves in the world, so once we tap into it on a large-scale basis, we'll be on a really good footing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

INSTC draft approval: Big step forward on India-Iran-Russia corridor

NEW DELHI: The much-awaited International North South Transport Corridor (INSTC) through Iran has been set in motion, with New Delhi, Tehran, Moscow and 10 other nations at a recent meeting in Delhi approving draft transit and customs agreements, which will provide the legal framework for moving freight on ship-rail-road route linking India, Iran, Russia, Central Asia and Europe.

India, with Iran's assistance and supported by Russia, has moved fast to make the INSTC project a reality after over a decade following the deal between Tehran and P-5+1 (US, Russia, China, UK, France and Germany) over Iran's nuclear programme that brightened the prospects of withdrawal of international sanctions against Tehran.

Last month, the Modi government hosted a meeting of the INSTC coordination council away from the public glare here.

Besides senior officials of India, Iran and Russia, representatives of most of the 10 other participants and prospective participant nations attended the meeting.

They agreed to undertake "practical steps on issues related to logistics and infrastructure necessary for making the proposed transport corridor operational", an official said, adding, INSTC draft transit and customs agreements are under consideration by all the stakeholders.

The INSTC transit and customs agreements will provide the legal framework necessary for addressing logistical issues and facilitate smooth movement of freight through the corridor. The current corridor for India to transport goods to Eurasia and Europe is via Suez Canal.
Officials here told ET that INSTC could also serve as the route for Southeast Asian countries to send their cargo to Europe instead of the Suez Canal route to cut down on both cost and time.

Speaking at the Delhi meet, Foreign Secretary S Jaishankar mooted a proposal for having an inter-country agency for making the corridor operational.

India, Russia and Iran jointly envisaged the INSTC in September 2000 as a multi modal transportation corridor, which would link the India Ocean and Persian Gulf to the Caspian Sea through Iran and onward to North Europe via Russia.

Various Central Asian and Eastern European countries joined the initiative later. Kuwait has now expressed interest to join the corridor project. The last 15 years saw very little progress on the ground due to international sanctions on Iran.

The significance attached by India to INSTC can be gauged from the fact that the Delhi meet was held back-to-back with a meeting of stakeholders in Mumbai in June.


----------



## danger007

Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732




What it supposed to do with Hinduism. .. moreover pakistan trying to invite Chinese navy ... given pakistan history providing military Base to foreign countries ... and as the corridor moves close to Indian kashmir. . how you think we will get benefit from CPEC... India got bigger plans with our own corridor. ..


----------



## SURYA-1

Chinese-Dragon said:


> None of you even came close to contesting a single point he made. All I hear is crying.
> 
> Now try again. And try to use at least an infinitesimal amount of brain power this time.




Sorry I am not like @Syama Ayas who takes you seriously. You are just not worth wasting my time. 

Anyway I can see only you and Pakistanies crying for India not investing in your CPEC ,starting from OP itself. 

Now shoooo... troll.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SURYA-1 said:


> Sorry I am not like @Syama Ayas who takes you seriously. You are just not worth wasting my time.
> 
> Anyway I can see only you and Pakistanies crying for India not investing in your CPEC ,starting from OP itself.
> 
> Now shoooo... troll.



Apparently you are taking me really seriously, since you are so upset right now. 

Still looking forward to any of those arguments you claim to have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732



I believe you have enough stakes in Burnol manufacturing that's why you are setting their a***** on fire


----------



## Stag112

*When I read Modi's name in a thread, I know it is going to be*

Hypernationalist
Far fetched
Bombastic
Mombo-jumbo full of hot air...

...where a hypothetical anti muslim problem is created by Modi and resolved by brave Pakistanis (with the help of Saudi royalty where appropriate) in the same article, defeating the mythical monster Modi, OR Modi through his sheer incompetence in every area other than blood letting has managed to convert a monumental golden opportunity into an unmitigated disaster for which India will pay for nothing less than nukes in all major cities.

This is practically the template of intellectual debate here. A people more consumed by their hatred would be difficult to find.


----------



## Sipahi

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yes, and now India is cut off from any land routes to Central Asia.
> 
> They are even trying to get a pipeline through China in order to access Russian reserves:
> 
> $30 Billion Oil Pipeline to Be Built from Russia to India through Northwest China | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
> 
> Now that is desperation, running a vital pipeline through a country that you have a territorial dispute with.
> 
> China and Pakistan on the other hand have direct borders with Central Asia, which is often called the "geographic pivot of history" (the primary focus of the "Great Game"). And we already have numerous pipelines to Central Asia, such as the Turkmenistan-China gas pipeline and the Kazakhstan-China oil pipeline.
> 
> Not to mention that both China and Pakistan have tremendous Shale reserves (China alone has the number 1 largest reserves of Shale gas in the world, enough to last thousands of years). It will take more than a decade to properly harness such reserves, but after it is achieved, we can reach a much higher level of strategic freedom than we currently have. A new "Great Game" is afoot, and we have the benefit of direct land borders with Central Asia.



Is China exploring shale gas ?? and how costly it is to explore shale ??


----------



## SURYA-1

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Apparently you are taking me really seriously, since you are so upset right now.
> 
> Still looking forward to any of those arguments you claim to have.



Upset ??  You are consistently over rating yourself. I wish I could help but I know you have pretty thick skin, you could be dealt only with likes of RazPaks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

mshahid said:


> Is China exploring shale gas ?? and how costly it is to explore shale ??



Nowhere close to exporting it.

We are producing it in decent quantities, but nowhere close to what is required for domestic demand.



SURYA-1 said:


> Upset ??  You are consistently over rating yourself. I wish I could help but I know you have pretty thick skin, you could be dealt only with likes of RazPaks



All I had to do is say "You know Horus is the site Administrator right?" and you burst into a fit of screaming and crying. So tell me if you're upset or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

I am wondering which one of these Horus original pieces made me laugh more--

1. Hindus are different from us, because they don't drink milk and drink cow-piss.

2. Modi's election proves Jinnah was right.

3. Or this one.


----------



## SURYA-1

Chinese-Dragon said:


> All I had to do is say "You know Horus is the site Administrator right?" and you burst into a fit of screaming and crying. So tell me if you're upset or not.




Going by your super IQ I can see you took that pretty seriously.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SURYA-1 said:


> Going by your super IQ I can see you took that pretty seriously.



If you're done trolling, do you have anything to say that is on-topic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

indianrabbit said:


> There are many projects that are concieved some materialize some don't. Pakistan keeps coming back with something of other that gives them feeling that they have hit jackpot. Most of this jackpots are someone else's projects. I see them as a country that does not believe in hard work. About what India will do is for us to see, there are always options available and game is not lost as it is been made out to be. Also, I have high confidence on self goal by Pakistan.




after reading Horus posts... I am amazed. .. he is talking like CPEC will turn 500million (acc to Horus statics) poor into rich blessed citizens. .. CPEC become magic wand to human race....


----------



## SURYA-1

jaunty said:


> I am wondering which one of these Horus original pieces made me laugh more--
> 
> 1. Hindus are different from us, because they don't drink milk and drink cow-piss.
> 
> 2. Modi's election proves Jinnah was right.
> 
> 3. Or this one.




You missed one , he once wanted to nuke us simply because we elected * MODI. *


----------



## [Bregs]

If Pakistan feels that Modi is responsible for present mess in relations between our nations then lets find out what Pakistan's attitude was when Vajpayee was PM for 5 yrs and MMS for 10yrs . Relations are spoilt not because of one person alone but because of multiple of reasons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Chinese-Dragon said:


> If you're done trolling, do you have anything to say that is on-topic?



As I said earlier ,you ain't worth it . 



[Bregs] said:


> If Pakistan feels that Modi is responsible for present mess in relations between our nations then lets find out what Pakistan's attitude was when Vajpayee was PM for 5 yrs and MMS for 10yrs . Relations are spoilt not because of one person alone but because of multiple of reasons




Then you had Kargil to follow up Lahore Bus diplomacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SURYA-1 said:


> As I said earlier ,you ain't worth it .



So basically you are incapable of arguing against the OP.


----------



## SURYA-1

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So basically you are incapable of arguing against the OP.




  Finally at last you proved your point. Now go suck lollipop.

How Modi turned India into a CPEC loser. | Page 5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SURYA-1 said:


> LAnd who is blaming Modi for investing in terrorism ??



India's own defence minister openly admitted that India uses terrorism as an official policy tool:

‘You have to neutralise terrorist through terrorist only,’ says Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar | The Indian Express


----------



## SURYA-1

Chinese-Dragon said:


> India's own defence minister openly admitted that India uses terrorism as an official policy tool:
> 
> ‘You have to neutralise terrorist through terrorist only,’ says Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar | The Indian Express



I think action speaks louder than words but anyway giving a slant inkling for quid pro quo after being at receiving end for 25 years isn't morally wrong. 

He is using two *Terrorists* in his sentence and yes India is quite serious about having her own sets of UN banned terrorists.   

What about rest of the post ??


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SURYA-1 said:


> He is using two *Terrorists* in his sentence and yes India is quite serious about having her own sets of UN banned terrorists.
> 
> What about rest of the post ??



That's the downside to having "English" as India's de facto national language and link language, even your Defence minister has to speak in English. So everyone in the world heard him saying that India supports terrorists.

Not to mention India trained the LTTE on their own soil, and the LTTE are recognized as the modern world's very first suicide bombers.

You guys pioneered this stuff way before anyone else in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsifIjaz

What we do in Pakistan, how we do it, how we run the country, where we get the money, who addresses the nation, how we deal with scumbags indians or locals supported by india is none of your concern. 
your concern is how we neutralize threats and moles planted by you. You start a proxy war and start intimidating us across LOC and then expect an endless positive attitude or olive branch... what are we.. nepal... bhutan...
boy / girl ... if u live past your puberty then in 5 years time you will start to see and feel the benefits of CPEC to pakistan and to China as well... a chinese growth in the west means you end up with a dangerously slowing economy. Mozi should be credited for his selfies across globe as he is trying to help decrease the damage then. On the basis of points mentioned above that's your problem and none of my concern
so to the indian trolls... go to that bak bak forum and pour filth from ur mouth about us there. believe what you want and say what you want,.... but there.. if you want to stick around here then kindly learn to respect the age difference coupled with the knowledge difference and the difference in IQ before u start your rant here. If you are putting forward a constructive argument or criticism .. then.. please continue otherwise.... please, leave us alone.
P.S
(Being a pakistani.... and... as per our habit.... i am being extremely polite here... don't take this as my or our weakness)


----------



## SURYA-1

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's the downside to having "English" as India's de facto national language and link language, even your Defence minister has to speak in English. So everyone in the world heard him saying that India supports terrorists.


Says who ?? A resident of Hong Kong.  

Don't talk on behalf of whole world since you are not eligible even to talk on behalf of your China or should I say even HK .

Can you site me any references or citations from diplomats or Officials ,let alone heads of states of other part of world taking what our DM had to say with contempt ??


> Not to mention India trained the LTTE on their own soil, and the LTTE are recognized as the modern world's very first suicide bombers.
> 
> You guys pioneered this stuff way before anyone else in the region.



Now as usual you are back to your old habits of trolling. Is Sri Lanka part of CPEC ?? You can open a different thread about them if you have any worthy points to make.

Again , what about my rest of the post ???


----------



## navtrek

Menace2Society said:


> Pakistan has presented India with an olive branch for the last 5 years and requested to discuss all issues like civilized countries. India has had multiple opportunities to diffuse the tensions but they have declined.
> 
> Pakistan must turn its back on India for another century. They have had plenty of chances. An economically strong Pakistan will bust open India through its seams and this is now becoming inevitable.



Dream on. Most Pakistanis think they are saints apostles of peace always so peaceful always presenting olive branches.

But wake up bro that’s not the reality it was a dream. In reality Pakistan has waged 4 wars committed genocide on its own ppl and engaged in a proxy war over Kashmir.

I am not telling India is saint but at least don’t give false pictures as above.


----------



## Hiptullha

SURYA-1 said:


> Now as usual you are back to your old habits of trolling. Is Sri Lanka part of CPEC ?? You can open a different thread about them if you have any worthy points to make.



It's definitely relevant. Despite India's whining, moaning, menstruating, defecating and #56inchbreast thumping over terrorism, it will always need to accept before any LeJ or JuD or Hafiz Saeed, there was India arming LTTE and supporting other Leftist militant movements constantly innovating the art of terrorism. Just think, you guys helped create the suicide belt which would pave way for groups like Al Qaeda to begin their reign of terror.


----------



## Shahbaz Afzaal

Agreed


----------



## Pulsar

Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi.
> 
> Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.


First you need to understand that the CPEC runs through disputed territory and therefore illegal. 
Secondly, investing in Pakistan for the CPEC with the likes of terrorists such a Hafiz Saeed and his mercenary army on the loose, it would have been a non starter. 

Get real. Your delusions are spectacular in scope.


----------



## Mo12

End of the day, Pakistan is becoming a vessel state of China.

So well played China!


----------



## Hiptullha

navtrek said:


> But wake up bro that’s not the reality it was a dream. In reality Pakistan has waged 4 wars committed genocide on its own ppl and engaged in a proxy war over Kashmir.
> 
> I am not telling India is saint but at least don’t give false pictures as above.



He is not talking about the entire existence of Pakistan but the last five years, nitwit.
Ironic lamenting the genocide committed by a *military regime* when the* Indian populace* began jumping up and down like rabid monkeys (not that there isn't a difference between the two), attacking, slaughtering, and looting Sikhs and their properties after their beloved Prime Minister was assassinated. How many Sikhs were forcefully driven out of the country again? Proxy war in Kashmir? May I remind you of proxy war in East Pakistan? And the wars, like I said, the post was about the last 5 years.


----------



## SURYA-1

Hiptullha said:


> It's definitely relevant. Despite India's whining, moaning, menstruating, defecating and #56inchbreast thump




Keep barking . Foul mouths like you are best suited to where you belong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

seems that the pakistansis are almost certain that this project is going to somehow turn their country into some paradise on earth.
good to see them to giggly.


----------



## Bang Galore

KingMamba said:


> The terror groups themselves chiefly exist because of the Kashmir issue, again the elephant in the room remains.



That does not matter. Terror cannot be allowed to be used as a leverage for a deal in Kashmir. The point I made was that the recent failure of talks was purely the doing of Pakistan whose government signed up to something that they could not sell & decided to change the narrative. Talks on Kashmir would have followed at some later date whenever the FS meetings were scheduled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiptullha

SURYA-1 said:


> Keep barking . Foul mouths like you are best suited to where you belong.



Man, you gotta start taking this stuff lightly like I've taken your trash with a pinch of salt. Lets remind ourselves, this is an *online Pakistani Defence forum.* No need to start getting whiny over what someone else said to you on the internet.


----------



## dray

Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732



Leave aside India's policies, will Pakistan allow such connectivity for India through its land? We know the answer already!



Horus said:


> Its because of people like you a lunatic like him got elected in the first place. He attacks Pakistan, we will make sure you have funerals in your homes.



Just tired of such frequent childish threats. Sorry to say, but you don't seem to be maturing with age.


----------



## SURYA-1

Hiptullha said:


> Man, you gotta start taking this stuff lightly like I've taken your trash with a pinch of salt. Lets remind ourselves, this is an *online Pakistani Defence forum.* No need to start getting whiny over what someone else said to you on the internet.



What a trash you are posting.Why don't you tagg me in some old LTTE thread and discuss about that ?? 

I don't care what forum it is . There are many others and I don't change my views as per forum.


----------



## Echo_419

Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732



Your tape recorder is stuck on hindutva 
The fact of the matter is we cannot improve pur ties with pak while you support terrorism in our country



Horus said:


> Its because of people like you a lunatic like him got elected in the first place. He attacks Pakistan, we will make sure you have funerals in your homes.



Funeral kiske yaha hinge woh toh wakt bateyaga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beta-Fighter

Sheikh Rauf said:


> when you have all that facility then why dont you presented to UN that look Pak is attacking us... why you want Pakistan to invested to install everything which you are doing for us..
> Plus Pak already requested to UN peace observer to visit sites multiple times.. dont worry we know what to do... we are just not indian who attack on civilian.



Well... India also provided proof to UN about HZ and Un put your country Hero HZ under ban terrorist list? what u have done?

India Don't recognise the UN observes now. Even when they report that terrorist came from PAK , what you did? nothing . therefore no use of them.

If you are so concern show them your TV like India do or are PA afraid that showing up will tell PAK people that they army is getting defeated?


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

The thing is the whole land route thing is totally overhyped.Its way more costly to transport over land than over sea.The land connections is middle age caravan mentality in many ways.I don't understand OP's point - how would investing in CPEC help india?Except giving pakistan leverage over india's energy supply chain?
Secondly why would we invest in pakistan when we can do the same in iran with sanctions lifted?Its makes more strategic sense and is more safer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Pulsar said:


> First you need to understand that the CPEC runs through disputed territory and therefore illegal.
> Secondly, investing in Pakistan for the CPEC with the likes of terrorists such a Hafiz Saeed and his mercenary army on the loose, it would have been a non starter.
> 
> Get real. Your delusions are spectacular in scope.


I never really understood India's concerns, let me go in a little details: India has raised concern that CPEC runs through Gilgit-Baltistan, which is a disputed territory and etc, etc....correct. Moving on we need to understand as to what is CPEC, in other words it is better connectivity. Now India's concern sounds the most retarded one to me, reason being GB part of the CPEC was completed back when Karakorum highway was made, we simply fixed roads here and there, better connectivity really. India has a problem with better infrastructure? what is does have a problem with is Pakistan trading with China, and using CPEC as an excuse. In other words GB side of the CPEC(which means better connectivity) was completed a long time ago. 
PAMIR TIMES | Voices of the Mountain Communities – KKH Re-Alignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year
There is a reason why India never constantly raises it concerns because it too understands as to how stupid these concerns really are. So now India has a problem with Pakistan trading with China, should have raised your concerns back when Karakorum highway was made, my friend. 



Pulsar said:


> First you need to understand that the CPEC runs through disputed territory and therefore illegal.
> Secondly, investing in Pakistan for the CPEC with the likes of terrorists such a Hafiz Saeed and his mercenary army on the loose, it would have been a non starter.


It is not illegal, GB side of the CPEC is already made, India has a problem with Karakorum highway, that's it. 

Let's understand this image, eh...






Basically shit was already completed when Karakorum highway was made, we are simply modifying it, again nobody gives a shit of these concerns, Chinese going through. Russia is investing, Central Asian countries connecting to it, Iran considering, US and UK investing. I can see that it hurts.

@Horus , if you would like to add anything, be my guest. 
@Chinese-Dragon , please use this post as reference for future debates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Terminator

Who cares about India? Let them have their own kathak dance alone nobody needs them in CPEC as Pakistan has leverage of too many countries eager to connect to central asia and China through us. From middle East to Europe Gwadar would act like hub for all trade routes of the region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## <ScRipT>.<3DiT>

Why Google 'thinks' Narendra Modi is among the 'World's Most Stupid Prime Ministers' | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## New Resolve

See I disagree with the Indian notion that CPEC passes through disputed territory. Ive had a very good look at the map and *Nowhere does the CPEC enter Indian Occupied Kashmir hence the Indians are Liar Liar Dhotis on Fire. 
*
far as Modi is concerned, he's been reduced to the typical Hindu Extremist with nothing more than Jingoism to offer, he's just added the selfie to the age old mantra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Usman

me_itsme said:


> First time after Indira Gandhi an Indian PM shows spine and deals with Pakistan harshly then he is a terrorist, hindutva, bigot bla bla bla. Get a life. If Pakistan really wanted to have peace talks they would not have invited some third party baboons. Even if the peace talks went ahead Pakistan will not entertain India into CPEC. Even if Pakistan did, Pakistan could have gained a lot from India.So ultimately in this situation due to the ego problems of both countries, both of them have lost out on quite a big opportunity. Just blame Modi for everything haha  like Pakistan is always on the right. BTW if a Pakistani is saying India is in wrong hands, that is so much more assuring that whoever is handling India is doing something right and till now Modi has done a lot in various fields than the previous PMs.



And here comes the same old Indians stubbornness...


----------



## mpk1988

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Central Asia is overrated?
> 
> Do you know Central Asia is called the "geostrategic pivot of history"? And was the main focus of the "Great Game"?
> 
> Why do you think we set up the SCO, which India was so desperate to join? It's all about Central Asia.



Precisely why I termed it as overrated!!!

We are not looking to be a superpower or control world politics (Don't mind the ego-inflated posts by some idiots). We will become quite influential simply due to our size, population and potential. That's un-avoidable. However, India does not and cannot afford expansionist or imperial ambitions to play the great game or control the geo-strategic pivot. Besides, our people become satisfied and holistic too easily. We don't really look at a very big picture and it's not in our nature to be all controlling or all powerful.

We leave those imperialistic ambitions to you guys (Chinese), Americans and Russians.. Please leave us out of it!!! Enjoy your success (Pak too) !!!

All we want is access to Central Asia for the market and resources primarily. Strategic games in that region is fraught with peril and would negatively affect our slow but steady development.

BTW, it's not the 1800's or 1900's anymore for vassal states and going after the Indian crown Jewel. I hope you understand that.

Again.. Thanks for the invitation but no thanks!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Immanuel

Why does CPEC have any benefits to India, why would India invest billions into Pak, with no guarantee of returns. The Chinese can take such risks. India doesn't need trade with Pak. India has plenty in its own back yard to invest in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

The cpec is a very grand project that has the ability to connect various nations to the central Asian countries. The thing is India can be a huge beneficiary from this project but the lack of trust between india, Pakistan and China plus creating the main route to central Asia through two nations against whom it has disputes with and have fought wars with would always cause uncertainty in India's mind. It would have forced India and Pakistan to have warmer ties since both sides would have gained from this. Indian hostility in recent times will see India being kept out of a very grand and a very easy route to central Asia ... 

As for illegal project due to investment in disputed territory. Well that's just senseless and holds no water at all. T


----------



## ganesh623

Indians just need to be stop being jealous of cpec.
Cpec is that magic wand for which pakistan has been waiting for ever. Now just see pakistan transform into a super power over night.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

mpk1988 said:


> Precisely why I termed it as overrated!!!
> 
> We are not looking to be a superpower or control world politics (Don't mind the ego-inflated posts by some idiots). We will become quite influential simply due to our size, population and potential. That's un-avoidable. However, India does not and cannot afford expansionist or imperial ambitions to play the great game or control the geo-strategic pivot. Besides, our people become satisfied and holistic too easily. We don't really look at a very big picture and it's not in our nature to be all controlling or all powerful.
> 
> We leave those imperialistic ambitions to the you guys Chinese, Americans and Russians.. Please leave us out of it!!! Enjoy your success (Pak too) !!!
> 
> All we want is access to Central Asia for the market and resources primarily. Strategic games in that region is fraught with peril and would negatively affect our slow but steady development.
> 
> BTW, it's not the 1800's or 1900's anymore for vassal states and going after the Indian crown Jewel. I hope you understand that.
> 
> Again.. Thanks for the invitation but no thanks!!!



Eh?

India to become superpower by 2012: President Kalam - Economic Times


----------



## Hulk

danger007 said:


> after reading Horus posts... I am amazed. .. he is talking like CPEC will turn 500million (acc to Horus statics) poor into rich blessed citizens. .. CPEC become magic wand to human race....


They keep finding something like that, I have seen tendency with Pakistani's they believe in something will happen and they will be in good shape. Never seen them talking about process but focus more on someone coming and they getting better. All of their policy is totally based on leasing their land one way or other.

Some day back they found trillion dollar worth coals and the news popped up few times


----------



## noksss

Horus said:


> Its because of people like you a lunatic like him got elected in the first place. He attacks Pakistan, we will make sure you have funerals in your homes.



Typical Pakistani mentality threating with terror attack when you run out of argument ............Oh wait am I expecting something from a guy who boasted about killing the ex-afghan president



Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732



Wake me up when you guys give MFN status to India and then we cant discuss about allowing us in CPEC


----------



## mpk1988

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Eh?
> 
> India to become superpower by 2012: President Kalam - Economic Times



Wishful thinking. I mean, we are far far faaaar away from that.

Even great people are prone to moments of stupidity.


----------



## noksss

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Learn some manners before you insult your hosts, such as Horus, since this is his forum.
> 
> I love the desperation of you guys, you can't figure out any way to argue against him, so you just end up crying.



Buddy just look through the previous page almost most of them have answered what horus said . I will repeat a shot summary of the same
1) When paksitan denied export from inda to Afghanistan through its land how do you expect Pakistan to allow this?
2) Pakistan have not given MFN(Most Favored Nation) status to India but India have given that long before . so how do you expect us to believe this offer ?

Hope you get what Indians are trying to say


----------



## Immanuel

mpk1988 said:


> Wishful thinking. I mean, we are far far faaaar away from that.
> 
> Even great people are prone to moments of stupidity.



Not entirely, India is already a super power, it is able to project power well beyond its borders, has strategic reach through nuclear missiles, has the largest volunteer army in world and the 4th largest airforce and has the fastest growing democratic market on the planet. Sure, at the moment it is mini super power, but a super power nonetheless.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Immanuel said:


> Not entirely, India is already a super power, it is able to project power well beyond its borders, has strategic reach through nuclear missiles, has the largest volunteer army in world and the 4th largest airforce and has the fastest growing democratic market on the planet. Sure, at the moment it is mini super power, but a super power nonetheless.



Superpower means a country with global hegemony/leadership, and unmatched global power projection.

So there is only one superpower on Earth, and it is not in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Immanuel

India has no need to create more interdependency with Pak, it never should. CPEC benefits Pak and China. CPEC will ultimately benefit China as its their money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mpk1988

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Superpower means a country with global hegemony/leadership, and unmatched global power projection.
> 
> So there is only one superpower on Earth, and it is not in Asia.



I agree with @Chinese-Dragon.

See @Immanuel , I believe we are far far away from being a superpower. We first need internal growth to become developed. Then and only then can we spread our wings. Even in such a scenario, as pacifists, I doubt we would become imperialistic/expansionist. We get satisfied quite easily. Sure, we would have considerable influence, but that's all.


----------



## Immanuel

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Superpower means a country with global hegemony/leadership, and unmatched global power projection.
> 
> So there is only one superpower on Earth, and it is not in Asia.



Well your definition of super power is skewed to say the least. Russia/US/China/UK/ France/India are all super powers and have abilities to project power far away from their own countries. Countries like US/Russia are bigger super powers, China too is big enough super power with India catching up fast. Just because Russia doesn't have as many global bases doesn't make them any less deadly or China for that matter.



mpk1988 said:


> I agree with @Chinese-Dragon.
> 
> See @Immanuel , I believe we are far far away from being a superpower. We first need internal growth to become developed. Then and only then can we spread our wings. Even in such a scenario, as pacifists, I doubt we would become imperialistic/expansionist. We get satisfied quite easily. Sure, we would have considerable influence, but that's all.



Mpk, this isn't the reality anymore. There are parts in the US or Russia that look worse than many third world countries, a super power by definition doesn't require to be a super advanced developed nation. Being a super power in the 21st century isn't any more about who has the biggest gun or where its hidden. As per Dragon's definition if US is the only super power then we must agree to disagree, this is the same super power than can't even have enough influence or global leadership to tackle half the problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Superpower means a country with global hegemony/leadership, and unmatched global power projection.
> 
> So there is only one superpower on Earth, and it is not in Asia.



I believe its important for a country and its countrymen to have focus and a vision on where it wants to reach in the future.


----------



## danger007

Horus said:


> Its because of people like you a lunatic like him got elected in the first place. He attacks Pakistan, we will make sure you have funerals in your homes.





Horus said:


> Its because of people like you a lunatic like him got elected in the first place. He attacks Pakistan, we will make sure you have funerals in your homes.


mass funerals will be on both sides in that case... ain't pak gonna escape. ...


Horus said:


> None of that has any effect on Pakistan, we are not Bhutan. CPEC can bring billions of dollars of market to India. Think about 500 million bhookay nangay countrymen you have before thinking like a wannabe superpower, you never were, are or will be.




arre yar so... CPEC magic going to turn those 500million into ultra rich citizens. ... im glad. .. first you guys enjoy the ultra economic growth... we are happy with 7% or so growth...


----------



## Sipahi

noksss said:


> Buddy just look through the previous page almost most of them have answered what horus said . I will repeat a shot summary of the same
> 1) When paksitan denied export from inda to Afghanistan through its land how do you expect Pakistan to allow this?
> 2) Pakistan have not given MFN(Most Favored Nation) status to India but India have given that long before . so how do you expect us to believe this offer ?
> 
> Hope you get what Indians are trying to say



If you import the same thing we are importing them which sane country will allow you ????
we have tried to give you the MFN status but the politics of religious entities hindered that....


----------



## me_itsme

KingMamba said:


> There can be no peace without talking about kashmir, you must be a low iq retard for even trying to pretend that the cause of all wars can be set aside when talking about peace. Kashmir will always remain the elephant in the room in any such scenario and India's unwillingness to address the obvious makes it clear it is her and not Pakistan that is an impediment to peace.



The only low IQ retard is you and your country men. The only peaceful solution for Pakistan is for India to give up Kashmir like that's gonna happen. Does India care about the Pakistan occupied Kashmir? Okay even if Kashmir is the important topic India and Pakistan alone should discuss it why bring in 3rd party? It is the short sightedness of GOP which will ensure there is no peace.



mr42O said:


> So there is no one better than BUTCHER OF GUJRAT



Butcher? haha. 

The other alternative was Rahul Gandhi. Yeah yeah I know Pakistanis would have been very very happy with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732


Just when you thought there couldn't possibly be another way to articulate the "CPEC is the answer to all of Pakistan's problems" thread.........



Indians get called all kinds of names but when India was never part of CPEC and never wanted to be, Pakistanis are now inserting India into this context and belittling it just to make themselves feel superior.


Whilst CPEC might have been a nice thing for India to be included in, the reality is that relying too much on Pakistan would never be something India is agreeable to and India is the ability to meets its strategic needs by other means- CPEC is neither the Golden egg nor the holy grail it is made out to be. India has plenty of irons in the fire, don't you worry about that...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## me_itsme

Malik Usman said:


> And here comes the same old Indians stubbornness...



Well I agree Indians are stubborn but even Pakistanis are, you cant deny that. We could have started the peace talks even, discussed Kashmir if it was just India and Pakistan. Why invite separatists? Pakistan could have had a separate meeting with them later on. Does nt that make sense? The fact remains the people who control Pakistan govt does not want peace with India. If Modi is a bigot those people on the other side of the border are 1000 times even more of a bigot and evil. [I am not referring to NS]

If India bow to each and everything what Pakistanis say and do we are peaceful, good neighbors etc, if we oppose something which is against our interest we are hindu terrorists, etc etc. Well Pakistanis should get used to it now.


----------



## Tridibans

Its strange for the last couple of months here in PDF. All the senior members and newbies are going on and on about CPEC even without a single dollar of it being materialised.

On top of it all, we are supposed to be the loser because we are not part of it?

Consider this...

So, A country with a city of Mumbai (215 billion USD GDP ) is the loser for not being part of a future investment of 45 billion USD in a country whose whole economy is 250 billion USD 

A single visit by Modi to UAE fetched us 75 billion USD investments, not to mention other 50 billion USD pledged by Japan and China ( 35 billion Japan and 15 billion China), but still, we are losers as we didn't tie up with our enemy country 

@Horus @Donatello @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @Menace2Society @me_itsme @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

Horus said:


> Its because of people like you a lunatic like him got elected in the first place. He attacks Pakistan, we will make sure you have funerals in your homes.





Tridibans said:


> Its strange for the last couple of months here in PDF. All the senior members and newbies are going on and on about CPEC even without a single dollar of it being materialised.
> 
> On top of it all, we are supposed to be loser because we are not part of it?
> 
> Consider this...
> 
> So, A country with a city of Mumbai (215 billion USD GDP ) is the loser for not being part of a future investment of 45 billion USD in a country whose whole economy is 250 billion USD
> 
> A single visit by Modi to UAE fetched us 75 billion USD investments, not to mention other 50 billion USD pledged by Japan and China ( 35 billion Japan and 15 billion China), but still, we are losers as we didn't tie up with our enemy country
> 
> @Horus @Donatello @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @Menace2Society @me_itsme @Abingdonboy


What can i say,Pakistanis have been suffering from delusions like this since the last 7 decades!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Just when you thought there couldn't possibly be another way to articulate the "CPEC is the answer to all of Pakistan's problems" thread.........
> 
> 
> 
> Indians get called all kinds of names but when India was never part of CPEC and never wanted to be, Pakistanis are now inserting India into this context and belittling it just to make themselves feel superior.
> 
> 
> Whilst CPEC might have been a nice thing for India to be included in, the reality is that relying too much on Pakistan would never be something India is agreeable to and India is the ability to meets its strategic needs by other means- CPEC is neither the Golden egg nor the holy grail it is made out to be. India has plenty of irons in the fire, don't you worry about that...



Exactly it will only harm our long term interest by joining this corridor



Mike_Brando said:


> What can i say,Pakistanis have been suffering from delusions like this since the last 7 decades!!



Pakistanis are a delusional bunch indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

From reading this thread, one would get the impression that the only way to development is to have a border with central asian countries... I wonder how wester Europe, Japan or usa managed so long without any land routes to Kazakhstan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Sky lord said:


> From reading this thread, one would get the impression that the only way to development is to have a border with central asian countries... I wonder how wester Europe, Japan or usa managed so long without any land routes to Kazakhstan.



Ever heard of the "Great Game"?

The British Empire and the Russian Empire were fighting for influence in Central Asia. The USA is also betting big on increasing their influence there.

Everyone realizes how important it is, why do you think India was so desperate to join the SCO?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ever heard of the "Great Game"?
> 
> The British Empire and the Russian Empire were fighting for influence in Central Asia. The USA is also betting big on increasing their influence there.
> 
> Everyone realizes how important it is, why do you think India was so desperate to join the SCO?


So if india doesn't have a land route to Kazakhstan , then everything is over for us !! Ok , if you say so buddy. 

We don't have a land route to USA either or Japan or Australia...so no way to trade....no hope ....jeez we should just kill ourselves...excuse me while I go cry for a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Sky lord said:


> *So if india doesn't have a land route to Kazakhstan , then everything is over for us !! Ok , if you say so buddy. *



I obviously never said that.

Because that is quite a dumb thing to say. 

Your government obviously understands the importance of Central Asia, hence all their excitement about that Iranian port, that crazy underwater pipeline, and their willingness to plead for SCO membership.


----------



## Sky lord

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I obviously never said that.
> 
> Because that is quite a dumb thing to say.
> 
> Your government obviously understands the importance of Central Asia, hence all their excitement about that Iranian port, that crazy underwater pipeline, and their willingness to plead for SCO membership.


Oh good...I am so relieved that india will not be completely destroyed as a nation if we cant walk to Tajikistan or wherever..isn't that where borat comes from?

There are many ways to skin a cat my friend...I am sure that the Indian government is smart enough to figure out a way to meet our energy needs and export markets with or without Borat..and in the meantime they will continue to explore all options including talking to the devil if need be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## coffee_cup

kasper95 said:


> ...
> Afghan President Ashraf Ghani told the Pakistani leadership that if they do not open up the road to India, they will deny Pakistan access to Central Asia...



1) With all their food supplies going through Pakistan and millions of Afghan refugees living in Pakistan, why would Afganistan want to commit suicide by denying access to Central Asia?

2) Pakistan is working on an alternate route which goes through China to Central Asia.

So no real problem for Pakistan, Afghans will be a complete losers though, if they ever deny us access to Central Asia via Afghanistan.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Sky lord said:


> Oh good...I am so relieved that india will not be completely destroyed as a nation if we cant walk to Tajikistan or wherever..isn't that where borat comes from?
> 
> There are many ways to skin a cat my friend...I am sure that the Indian government is smart enough to figure out a way to meet our energy needs and export markets with or without Borat..and in the meantime they will continue to explore all options including talking to the devil if need be.


 
I love those straw man arguments. 

Which is when you can't contest the actual arguments, so you invent a silly argument (that India will be destroyed if they don't have a land connection to Central Asia), pretend that someone else said it, then you DEFEAT your own argument.

Victory!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love those straw man arguments.
> 
> Which is when you can't contest the actual arguments, so you invent a silly argument (that India will be destroyed if they don't have a land connection to Central Asia), pretend that someone else said it, then you DEFEAT your own argument.
> 
> Victory!



"trade with Central Asia" is NOT AN END IN ITSELF, it is only one MEANS of many to improve our lot in the world. We are looking to trade, prosper and develop. For that we need energy, raw materials, technology and markets. If tomorrow Central Asia disappeared from the planet, the rest of the world would go on....maybe a little jolt in the energy markets....but ultimately ....puf ! Nothing terrible. ( sorry to any central Asians reading this - I love Borat ) there are other sources for energy ...and technology in this area is moving fast.


Don't confuse what the Indian government is trying to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ravindra1455

RedFlow said:


> Yunhi tou "(Most) Stupid Prime Minister" google search karnay per 1st number pey nahi ata.


ye to samay hee batayega pakistanio ko ki modi kis balaa ka naam he.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Defunct

The Indians on this site are some of the dumbest people in the world.


----------



## arbit

Chinese-Dragon said:


> See this is my point.
> 
> China's goal now is to increase economic connectivity in the region. Everyone knows the history of bloodshed between China and Japan (WW2 being the bloodiest conflict in human history), yet today they are our largest trading partner in Asia. *And there is ZERO cross border bloodshed between us.* Same as Germany and Britain, who had a similar history of bloodshed. Today there is zero cross-border bloodshed and an overwhelming amount of trade.
> 
> India on the other hand, rejects economic connectivity with Pakistan (and regularly fires masses of artillery shells, killing scores of civilians last week alone), rejects CPEC, rejects the One Road One Belt initiative, rejects China's initiatives to increase economic connectivity in Asia, etc.
> 
> I don't know, will you be finally happy when there is a nuclear war between India and Pakistan? Is that what you are aiming for?
> 
> @Horus



See the original post is basically pathological level of hatred masquerading as analysis. Which in itself is so wrong at so many levels that it would be a pointless wastage of 5 minutes of my life dissecting that but lets discuss what you have said (though I strongly suspect you wrote this with tongue firmly in cheek)


1. Yes, China and Japan have had their history but neither of you will stake its survival or progress to spite the other. Economy is the weapon of choice in this battle. Like you said China's goal is to increase economic connectivity, I believe Japans prefers the same path itself. 
This is where we differ from this eastern equation. 

For example consider the fact that - India granted MFN status to pakistan decades back. Unilaterally. pakistan still hasn't reciprocated.
MFN status was not granted to trade Jalebis. It was done to enhance financial interdependence, promote peace and prosperity and probably lessen the chances of war. pakistan instead prefers to sulk and follow its stated policy of bleeding india through thousand cuts.

This kind of diabolical hatred where everything ends with pakistan lobbing a nuclear hand grenade inside our territory has no solution. Not now atleast. There was a time when we had a similar culture and values but now the society of pakistan is radicalised beyond redemption ( i'l elaborate on this society aspect some other time), which you chinese (no offence) might find difficult to comprehend as well as us.

Also note, China and India share a border as well where not a bullet has been fired between each side's forces inspite of transgressions from either side. This reflects the maturity of the leadership of both countries but we just can't keep things calm on our western side. Tells you something eh. 
By the way, FYI, Sartaj Aziz, pakistan's NSA has recently issued us a nuclear threat. Again  When was the last time our government official threatened to nuke beijing ! Or China and Japan threatened to nuke each other.

2. This brings me to another point of you acting like a innocent teen and blaming everything on India. We fire shells into pakistan, we oppose trade etc etc. Though i CAN understand you taking a biased view of pakistan on account of you being their higher and deeper than stuff friends  but your Xi is more pragmatic than you think. 

Lastly, We aint looking for a nuclear war  we have much further to go and we are just starting, why would we want to jeopardise that with a nuclear holocaust!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

The level of insecurity that must exist to create such a thread is truly mind-boggling.


I've never seen a thread titled *"How Zadari/Sharif turned Pakistan into a DMIC loser" *

The DMIC is not all too dissimilar to CPEC in turns of goals and has investments from Japan, Israel, France, UK and perhaps China and Russia in the future. But I forgot the new golden rule of PDF- CPEC is world-changing and simply unfathomably amazing that has been sent down from the heavens from God himself to bless the holy land of Pakistan.

Oh but it is Indians that get labelled obsessed and paranoid with Pakistan








This is a new low on PDF



Unless this is an attempt by the Mod to intentionally provoke Indian members and get themselves banned......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

@ all Indians

Nobody cares what projects are being implemented in India since this a PAKISTANI website everything relevant to Pakistan will be discussed and perhaps countless times. Projection will always go to Pakistani interest. If you Indians are not liking it or getting bored with it than better start learning to ignore those topics.Yes CPEC is a mega project for Pakistan and will be discussed 1000^1000 times moving forward.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Salman Zahidi said:


> @ all Indians
> 
> Nobody cares what projects are being implemented in India since this a PAKISTANI website everything relevant to Pakistan will be discussed and perhaps countless times. Projection will always go to Pakistani interest. If you Indians are not liking it or getting bored with it than better start learning to ignore those topics.Yes CPEC is a mega project for Pakistan and will be discussed 1000^1000 times moving forward.



If you missed it, it was NOT the Indians that started this thread. A Pakistani Mod, who normally indulges only in one-liners, started this thread for a change and decided to call Modi a *"CPEC loser"* for not joining hands for CPEC (whatever that "CPEC loser" means)!

Obviously he had to be shown the mirror for how Pakistanis can also be called as *"DMIC losers"*.

Indians, on their part, couldn't care less about any Chinese investment in Pakistan except for their involvement in the "*Disputed* *territory* *of* *J&K*".

As for the "rest of your country", sell it out to the highest bidder, for all we care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Sky lord said:


> "trade with Central Asia" is NOT AN END IN ITSELF, it is only one MEANS of many to improve our lot in the world. We are looking to trade, prosper and develop. For that we need energy, raw materials, technology and markets. If tomorrow Central Asia disappeared from the planet, the rest of the world would go on....maybe a little jolt in the energy markets....but ultimately ....puf ! Nothing terrible. ( sorry to any central Asians reading this - I love Borat ) there are other sources for energy ...and technology in this area is moving fast.
> 
> Don't confuse what the Indian government is trying to do.



Mate, you are wasting your time by arguing with somebody who is blatantly dishonest in his arguments and trolls in an invisible mode apparently because he enjoys unquestioned patronage on a Pakistani forum due to their higher-than-deeper-than relationship.

He talks sanctimoniously about how China and Japan, despite their enmity, do trade and never exchange fire between them. But then he totally ignores *how India herself indulges in trade with China despite enmity* and does not exchange fire across a volatile border with China. Just shows his intellectual dishonesty.

Access to Central Asia is a good thing to have for their resources, but it is not worth the high costs involved with it. Evidently, India has been doing just fine with next-to-no access with Central Asia. Even then, we could still reach Central Asia through Iran if Indian government really wanted it that badly.

But then how can you argue with somebody who is only pretending to listen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Sure if India-pakistan had US canada like relation, all you propose would have been feasible, but the reality is Pakistan is positioning itself as a transit state, nothing more nothing less, and India joining such as system where it's own transit fees would be used to terrorize it's own citizens would make an extremely poor business case.

Sea lanes are absolutely open to us to trade, so relevance of gwadar for sea freight is next to nothing to us, sure terrestrial transit would have benefited india for trade and energy requirement, but creating a dependency in a volatile state like pakistan is hug risk for India, and with immaturity of political system and bi-polar power equations, there is no point in getting into economic involvement in pakistan whatsoever, so thanks but no thanks.

regards.



Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732





Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Post Colonnial

is this stupid discussion still going on? The entire gdp of central asian countries, all of them out together, is under 300B. India's GDP is 2T. Pakistan's gdp is somewhere around 250B I think.India's foreign trade is almost three times the gdp of all the central asian countries put together.

So 'access to central asian countries' is not going to add much more to what India already does with them - unless India underbids Pakistan and China which will set up India at a disadvantage if they use cpec! 

CPEC is a not even a pimple for India, not even a zit for China - it is a good thing for Pakistan but even that in the short term. In the long term they have to be careful not to let the chinese use it for twisting their arms and vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kasper95

coffee_cup said:


> 1) With all their food supplies going through Pakistan and millions of Afghan refugees living in Pakistan, why would Afganistan want to commit suicide by denying access to Central Asia?
> 
> 2) Pakistan is working on an alternate route which goes through China to Central Asia.
> 
> So no real problem for Pakistan, Afghans will be a complete losers though, if they ever deny us access to Central Asia via Afghanistan.


Any relationship is a two way street.
Do you see anything wrong in what the Afgan president said.Since all the eggs are placed in one basket by pakistan I.e China, will you accept if China says they only want Chinese goods to come to Pakistan but won't allow any Pakistani goods to China.
You can always make a detour and bypass Afghanistan.





And Afghanistan can also do a detour in future and get their supplies from other soures for which it it is dependent on Pakistan now.for example





If you feel Afghanistan will be a loser, then so will be Pakistan


----------



## Kompromat

I'll put it simply for you. India instead of acting like an elder brother is acting like a jealous elder brother in law who just came back from jail.




MilSpec said:


> Sure if India-pakistan had US canada like relation, all you propose would have been feasible, but the reality is Pakistan is positioning itself as a transit state, nothing more nothing less, and India joining such as system where it's own transit fees would be used to terrorize it's own citizens would make an extremely poor business case.
> 
> Sea lanes are absolutely open to us to trade, so relevance of gwadar for sea freight is next to nothing to us, sure terrestrial transit would have benefited india for trade and energy requirement, but creating a dependency in a volatile state like pakistan is hug risk for India, and with immaturity of political system and bi-polar power equations, there is no point in getting into economic involvement in pakistan whatsoever, so thanks but no thanks.
> 
> regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

Horus said:


> I'll put it simply for you. India instead of acting like an elder brother is acting like a jealous elder brother in law who just came back from jail.



Judging by your idiotic & childish remarks, I am just wondering which idiot made you an administrator...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## @RV

Well, every other hour we used to see a new thread on CPEC. Guys it's a trade route not some alladin's chirag that it will solve all problems in Pakistan. It will definitely help Pakistan in reviving economy but you guys are getting too optimistic for it. Even if CPEC succeeds, the load of expectations on it will make it look like a failure of some sort. 
As far as winning or losing by India, don't live in a fantasy world. Pakistan wouldn't have allowed India the access to central asia anyway.
And about the thread and OP, this type of things happen when a troll is made administrator of a discussion forum. Enjoy @Horus .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NirmalKrish

Horus said:


> Its because of people like you a lunatic like him got elected in the first place. He attacks Pakistan, we will make sure you have funerals in your homes.



Again a anther keyboard warrior fan boy admin, trying to project his futile penis for appeasement. You think i care, if you ban me. lol! worth every bit of it. Continue with the India bashing it aint going to get you no where... MODI is the correct person to deal with a terrorist state like yours. Doves in the international diplomatic arena and absolute a holes in cross border terrorism. Your Rants just validate that he is the correct leader for India... so continue and burn...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Horus said:


> I'll put it simply for you. India instead of acting like an elder brother is acting like a jealous elder brother in law who just came back from jail.


Sorry boss, oversimplification is often a logical fallacy...
This is not a family feud... You have one , just one development that you think India could have leveraged, I can count more than 10 in education, research, medicine, manufacturing, infrastructure, that Pakistan could have benefited if it did not dabble in asymmetric warfare with India. You have played you card, and that has defined the dynamics. You can make as much as transit money that you want to, hearty congratulations on that, we will make our own way, and along the way we will mitigate every risk,every hurdle, every issue tat we need to deal with. With one of the largest domestic markets, and one of the largest service sectors we are more than capable of taking care of our-self.
As I said there is no whatsoever incentive in sharing a stake in any economic engagement in a volatile bipolar state.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NirmalKrish

MilSpec said:


> Sorry boss, oversimplification is often a logical fallacy...
> This is not a family feud... You have one , just one development that you think India could have leveraged, I can count more than 10 in education, research, medicine, manufacturing, infrastructure, that Pakistan could have benefited if it did not dabble in asymmetric warfare with India. You have played you card, and that has defined the dynamics. You can make as much as transit money that you want to, hearty congratulations on that, we will make our own way, and along the way we will mitigate every risk,every hurdle, every issue tat we need to deal with. With one of the largest domestic markets, and one of the largest service sectors we are more than capable of taking care of our-self.
> As I said there is no whatsoever incentive in sharing a stake in any economic engagement in a volatile bipolar state.



and you think by providing me with negative ratings you have done this relationship any favor, your just pathetic as them... go on provide an anther negative rating.


----------



## New Resolve

I for one am Glad that India is out, let them play Saarc Saarc, we must be vigilant though, Modi and co in their frustration might start a full scale war without thinking through the repercussions.


----------



## MilSpec

NirmalKrish said:


> and you think by providing me with negative ratings you have done this relationship any favor, your just pathetic as them... go on provide an anther negative rating.


If you are not capable of conducting discourse in a civilized manner, then why bother about rating, no one invited you to grace this forum with your presence.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

kadamba-warrior said:


> A Pakistani Mod, who normally indulges only in one-liners, started this thread for a change and decided to call Modi a *"CPEC loser"* for not joining hands for CPEC (whatever that "CPEC loser" means)!
> 
> Obviously he had to be shown the mirror for how Pakistanis can also be called as *"DMIC losers"*.



He is the site Administrator, you are guests here on his forum. Show some respect to your hosts.


----------



## NirmalKrish

Chinese-Dragon said:


> He is the site Administrator, you are guests here on his forum. Show some respect to your hosts.



Don't care who it is, if you do not show respect to a anther countries democratically elected leader, then he deserves no respect of mine... SO TELL HIM to show respect first, its a 2 way street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krakatoa

Indians have been reacting like this to most of the developments around them. if someone wants to have an idea of what I am trying to say then read first few pages of J-20 thread when just a few pictures which were not clear came out on media. not true > can be> not sure still > ok it is real > looks like toy > not right design > not stealthy and it goes on. same is the case with most of the developments. 
Pakistanis must also learn to keep things low profile like china. let this route complete. we dont need to discuss much what India is losing. let them feel in the future.


----------



## Kashir

Modi has a misunderstanding that if he will spend more on damaging Pakistan; he will get more popularity and support from Indian nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## simple Brain

Horus said:


> India could have been a larger beneficiary of CPEC had it not been for the utterly stupid and misguided policies of its current Hindutva regime lead by Modi for following reasons.
> 
> 
> CPEC's far eastern alignment already connects India via Lahore and Sialkot, therefore only an upgrade to the infrastructure and construction of a dry port would have been needed to link India with CPEC.
> 
> 
> CPEC would have ensured India's gas link with IP and TAPI which now are highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> India could have had a permanent trade route via ground with China, Afghanistan, all of Central Asia, Iran, even Turkey.
> 
> 
> Had India invested in CPEC, Pakistan would have taken it positively and relations would have improved. Instead Modi is busy investing in terrorism.
> 
> 
> Pakistan would have liked to sell its coal or gas produced out of coal reserves in Thar to India. Coal projects are now underway as part of the CPEC project.
> 
> 
> Investing in CPEC would have allowed greater market integration with India, interdependence between Pakistan and India would create something to lose for both countries, hence improving relations would become a necessity not a show off.
> 
> 
> CPEC with Indian investment could have created more logistical routes which India and Pakistan could have used for conducting trade. India could have also used the same routes to trade with other countries linked to CPEC project i.e connecting Lahore with major Indian cities across the border.
> 
> There are a number of other possibilities i,e an upgraded railway freight system etc since India has good experience with railway engines and transit. Pakistan is open to India joining CPEC, however the short sighted and bigoted government lead by Modi is either too stupid or too ignorant or both to see this in the greater interest of India. They have not only missed the boat but are busy investing in funding proxies in Pakistan to somehow subvert this mega project. This is enough for me to say that India is in wrong hands.
> 
> View attachment 252732



You are absolutely right and you have said more than enough.


----------

